# T-Day Bird on the BGE



## CraigC (Nov 22, 2018)

Doing a 12# turkey that I wet brined over night. The Egg is up to temp and I'll be putting the bird on around 10:00 this morning. This is the first time using this brine. The main ingredient is 1 gallon of Modelo Negra beer. Pics to follow. This time I'm using peach 1/2 splits mixed in with the charcoal.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 23, 2018)

Da Bird.







They had inserted this pop up thing (to tell when the turkey was done)  which I removed. The skin split where it had been inserted.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was done in 3-1/2 hours. If I wanted an indicator to determine  doneness, I would have stuffed the bird and included raw popcorn in the  stuffing!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 24, 2018)

I like smoked food. I do not like the rubbery skin that results though.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2018)

Looks great. Fruit woods go well with poultry. I use apple.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 25, 2018)

That's a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

